# Name That Frog!



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome back to another episode of...Name That Frog! You will be given more clues as the game progresses but remember, as you are given more clues, your point value goes down. Looking at my frog list will NOT help you as these are brand new to my collection! When somebody guesses right, I will not end the game immediately because, hey, then it's just no fun for anyone else.
Just a reminder about what we are playing for today...(drum roll)...Absolutely Nothing!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

'Solarte' pumilio

Edit: Although the toes aren't white....hmmm....'Bribri' pumilio??


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Almirante or Man Creek.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tortuguero or Escudo


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

looks like a Bob or maybe a Louis. 

Ed


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Salt Creek


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I think its a salt creek as well, If I could find the post I remember you saying you had a new frog arriving soon and was new to your collection but I cant remember where or what it was


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

You beat me to it!


Ed said:


> looks like a Bob or maybe a Louis.
> 
> Ed


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I'm thinking maybe it's a Surinam toad. The red phase of course.

My second guess would be a Cristobal.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Salt creeks


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Rolling out the next clue.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

This is like a froggy burlesque show


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thought I'd post up an appropriate sound track for the show. Legs | ZZ Top | Music Video | MTV


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Solarte or man creek


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

You know what I call my froggie?

FROGGIE!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Looking at the spotting I'm torn between bribri and salt creeks. Put a penny next to the next shot


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

JimO said:


> I'm thinking maybe it's a Surinam toad. The red phase of course.
> 
> My second guess would be a Cristobal.


Ohh, so close...but not really. Thanks for playing, Jim, but I'm sorry, you have been eliminated...You ARE the weakest link.

(And, in the booming voice of Don Pardo)

_That's right, Jim--You lost.
And let me tell you what you didn't win:
a twenty volume set of the Encyclopedia International,
a case of Turtle Wax,
and a year's supply of Rice-A-Roni, the San Francisco Treat.
But that's not all.
You also made yourself look like a jerk in front of millions of people.
And you brought shame and disgrace to your family name for generations to come.
You don't get to come back tomorrow.
You don't even get a lousy copy of our home game.
You're a complete loser!_
(Special thanks to Weird Al Yankovic for the lyrics above..Please don't sue me Al!)


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Oophaga pumilio.

Done! Ha you never asked for the full name.


........ SALT CREEK


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> Oophaga pumilio.
> 
> Done! Ha you never asked for the full name.


Ahh ha ha....NOT!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

What's that? Oh! I've just been told, a sponsor has come forward with a prize. The winner will receive...(drum roll)... One of Frogboy's custom artwork Varadero MousePads! (Yes, it's a real prize offering) 

Vanna? Can you show our viewers what's behind curtain number one.
(Vanna's voice) "Sure Pat, It's this beautiful, custom made, froggy, mouse pad for your computer. This is the flagship product of *THE MAX Photography*, made by our very own Frogboy."

And now, a word from our sponsor!


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

I just thought we should have a prize so I'm offering one of my Varadero Mouse pads to the winner! Here is a link to show you what they look like. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/other-classifieds/72633-mouse-pads-frog-pads.html
Free shipping is include in the prize. And now, back to our regularly scheduled broadcast.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My vote is Black Jeans with, at least, one red leg. 

Oophaga pumilio 'Black Jeans'

Final answer!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

As we have a prize offering, I'm going to state that the first one to OFFICIALLY state the proper name/morph/species (Rob!), will be given the prize. We can have fun with as many guesses as you want, but to qualify for the prize, you will need to announce it as "your final answer". Once you state your final guess, you are no longer eligible to change your answer or make a second "final answer". So if you already guessed, but want to make it your "final answer", please do so.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Oophaga pumilio Salt creek. final answer


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I do my best. 

Even though I have been eliminated, I am still going to guess again.

It has to be an American Bullfrog. Would you believe a tomato frog? How about a red phased Pacman frog?



Pumilo said:


> Ohh, so close...but not really. Thanks for playing, Jim, but I'm sorry, you have been eliminated...You ARE the weakest link.
> 
> (And, in the booming voice of Don Pardo)
> 
> ...


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Oophaga pumilio "salt creek" 

Final answer!!!!!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

JimO said:


> I do my best.
> 
> Even though I have been eliminated, I am still going to guess again.
> 
> It has to be an American Bullfrog.



Hmm, sounds like Bull something.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Oophaga expensivus

Final answer

JBear


----------



## gerald1518 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd like to use 1 of my life lines. Being that I was recently at your house, which viv is it in?


----------



## mtndendros (Feb 10, 2012)

Oophaga Pumilio Costa Rican Limon - final answer


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll stick with Bribri, final answer


----------



## pgravis (Dec 29, 2010)

Oophaga pumilio Cayo nancy Final answer


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Oophaga pumilio Piernas Rojas... final answer!


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

I think Jim 2nd is right, It Is a christobal. Looks like one I can see. final answer


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Doug I think you should make contestants guess the age and sex of the frog too.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Oophaga Pumilio "PCPC-08"

John


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Pumilio*Nancy Isla Solarte. Final answer.

Casper


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

My final answer is 27.

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Actually, I really think it's O. pumilio "Bahia Grande" (from the Island of Cristobal). Final legitimate answer.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

torn between Escudo and Salt Creek, but since most people chose Salt Creek, Escudo- final answer


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

gerald1518 said:


> I'd like to use 1 of my life lines. Being that I was recently at your house, which viv is it in?


Hey Gerald. They are in one of the ones that was empty when you came over!  Does that help?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

O. pumilio "bastimentos".....final answer


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Bastimentos. Final Answer.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ah man, missed it by a minute!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Another clue.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Red Slyvicatus! 

Yeah I got noten...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Anybody wondering yet if I'm just a really bad photographer and needed to find something to do with all my crappy shots??


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Well, it's obvious that you do need to learn how to use that panoramic app for your iPhone.

If that is one of the sylvatica that Mark Pepper imported from the Ecuador project, I am so jealous.


Pumilo said:


> Anybody wondering yet if I'm just a really bad photographer and needed to find something to do with all my crappy shots??


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Red frog beach bastis


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

The Paru sylvaticus haven't come in yet.

Looks to me like a solarte.

PS - are you doing this because you've seen the state of the Esperanza thread and you want to show why we need site specific frogs and not sight specific frogs?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Strawberry Poison Dart Frog..... Final Answer...


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I thought they got about 30 in March. Of course, since I'm probably near the bottom of the wait list, I won't see any until 2014 or so.



SmackoftheGods said:


> The Paru sylvaticus haven't come in yet.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll post pictures when they come in next week.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

JimO said:


> I thought they got about 30 in March. Of course, since I'm probably near the bottom of the wait list, I won't see any until 2014 or so.


He means they haven't been distributed by UE yet. They are coming in next wednesday. I will also post pictures


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

You're killing me!

Actually, I spoke with the very kind lady who does all the shipping paperwork and the batch that came in last month are being shipped to the US next week. They also got a small shipment in this week that will go out in June. The great news is that I might be getting mine before the end of the year WooHoo!



thedude said:


> He means they haven't been distributed by UE yet. They are coming in next wednesday. I will also post pictures


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I could tease you with a couple more freaky shots...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Or just show you the good stuff!
We do already have a winner! Last chance to make a guess just for fun before I spill the beans.
One more hint, to those of you guessing at a couple of the new morphs coming in...I've stated once or twice that I'm an Old School frogger just trying to catch up with all the new information out there. An Old School frogger for an Old School Frog!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow, it is astonishingly beautiful!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

maraschino cherry...final answer


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Ohh, so close...but not really. Thanks for playing, Jim, but I'm sorry, you have been eliminated...You ARE the weakest link.
> 
> (And, in the booming voice of Don Pardo)
> 
> ...





JimO said:


> I do my best.
> 
> Even though I have been eliminated, I am still going to guess again.
> 
> It has to be an American Bullfrog. Would you believe a tomato frog? How about a red phased Pacman frog?


Hey Jim, I know I said you were disqualified, but you've been trying so hard, we decided to give you a consolation prize. I know you've repeatedly tried to purchase some of those cute, pink hair feathers and we have refused your requests time and time again. After all, they are supposed to be for the girls. Especially the pink ones that you want so badly. Great news Jim! We've decided to go ahead and send you a couple out. Here's what you will be receiving, Jim. We all want to see pictures once you get them braided in!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Once again, I hate you for making my fly tying materials so expensive!!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Once again, I hate you for making my fly tying materials so expensive!!!


Bah! Send me some Standards and will absolutely FLOOD you with feathers!! But no pink ones. Jim has requested the rest of them.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

actually, that color pink were some of the best for steelhead/salmon flies...

now that Im in SO CAL I think Ill need lighter pink for squid flies


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogparty said:


> actually, that color pink were some of the best for steelhead/salmon flies...
> 
> now that Im in SO CAL I think Ill need lighter pink for squid flies


Frogparty, I can always use a few more exotic plants and I'm sitting on something like 4000 to 6000 feathers!! The vast majority of them are Whiting. Any time you want to cut me some divisions...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

And the answer is...(drum roll)...Old School Bribri, Thomas Villegas' line. Courtesy of RobertN. Truly a frog so good looking she's even dumbfounded by her beauty! Look at her staring at her own reflection! We were able to get a group of four. Two of them are almost fully grown and these Pums are HUGE! Here's to hoping for 2.2!
Our winner is Adam Hess (TheDude). Adam is not only the ONLY one to peg the proper ID, but he also did it after seeing the first photo showing the front leg! Congratulations Adam! Impressive! Max will get your Varadero mouse pad sent out. 
Hey! Adam! What are you...get your hands off Vanna! She's not part of the prize!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I'll have them braided to my nose hairs.



Pumilo said:


> Hey Jim, I know I said you were disqualified, but you've been trying so hard, we decided to give you a consolation prize. I know you've repeatedly tried to purchase some of those cute, pink hair feathers and we have refused your requests time and time again. After all, they are supposed to be for the girls. Especially the pink ones that you want so badly. Great news Jim! We've decided to go ahead and send you a couple out. Here's what you will be receiving, Jim. We all want to see pictures once you get them braided in!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

She's a beauty!



Pumilo said:


> And the answer is...(drum roll)...Old School Bribri, Thomas Villegas' line. Courtesy of RobertN. Truly a frog so good looking she's even dumbfounded by her beauty! Look at her staring at her own reflection! We were able to get a group of four. Two of them are almost fully grown and these Pums are HUGE! Here's to hoping for 2.2!
> Our winner is Adam Hess (TheDude). Adam is not only the ONLY one to peg the proper ID, but he also did it after seeing the first photo showing the front leg! Congratulations Adam! Impressive! Max will get your Varadero mouse pad sent out.
> Hey! Adam! What are you...get your hands off Vanna! She's not part of the prize!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Doug, She was obviously meant to be mine!!!

Can't wait! Those mouse pads are really awesome!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

You'll have tad's within a month Doug! Thats my guess.
Chris


----------

